# need 3/4 starboard ring for jl audio 6.5 speaker



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

They're all going too..
I think I paid $100 for 2 ring spacers for my 7.7s. They use alot of material and that thickness ain't cheap


----------



## chris.sloan (Aug 14, 2012)

I installed the same speakers. Let me check out the rings that I have and see what I have. You'd pay the shipping and I'll ship, method would be up to you. I was recently shipped out to the DC area....20871 is the zip code.


----------



## chris.sloan (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## chris.sloan (Aug 14, 2012)

Just let me know. PM me or reply within this post.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Reach out to anytide...he can probably make them for you.


----------

